# Algeria orders Su34 FullBack Fighter-Bombers from Russia



## CougarKing (6 Jan 2016)

I didn't realize the Su34 Fullback was for export:

Defense News



> *Algeria Orders 12 Su-34 'Fullback' Fighter-Bombers from Russia*
> By Oscar Nkala 6:53 p.m. EST January 5, 2016
> Russia Commemorates 70th Anniversary Of Victory Day
> 
> ...


----------

